# Cold Blood - Trailer zum Action-Film mit Eric Bana



## PCGamesRedaktion (24. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Cold Blood - Trailer zum Action-Film mit Eric Bana* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Cold Blood - Trailer zum Action-Film mit Eric Bana


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Oktober 2012)

"Dieser Kerl hat einen Cop abgeknallt - Das kann Menschenleben kosten!" 

Lustiger Satz  Schließlich hat es das bereits wenn der Cop tot ist 
Ansonsten versetzt mich in dem Trailer eigentlich nur Olivia Wilde in Ekstase


----------



## Kristian (25. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich nur zustimmen! Die Frau mit ihren unglaublichen Augen ist ne Wucht!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Olivia Wilde und Eric Bana - das reicht mir schon als Pro-Argumente !


----------



## Exar-K (25. Oktober 2012)

Olivia Wilde und Eric Bana - das reicht mir schon als Pro-Argument!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Olivia Wilde und Eric Bana - das reicht mir schon als Pro-Argument!


 Warum stehen optische Reize immer mehr im Vordergrund als schauspielerisches Können...


----------



## Exar-K (25. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum stehen optische Reize immer mehr im Vordergrund als schauspielerisches Können...


 Ich weiß beides zu schätzen, aber bei Ms. Wilde setzen bei mir Gehirnfunktionen aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich weiß beides zu schätzen, aber bei Ms. Wilde setzen bei mir Gehirnfunktionen aus.


 Hmm... Okay, wenn ich ehrlich bin, in "Tron: Legacy" war ich von ihrem Körpereinsatz (okay, okay, eigentlich war es *nur* ihr Körper im hautengen Anzug) auch ziemlich angetan... ^^

Aber Eric Bana ist für mich der größere Pro-Faktor.
Ein Charakter-Darsteller, der sich mehr in kleineren Produktionen profiliert und sich nicht mit ausnahmslos hirmlosen Blockbustern in seiner Filmograhie rühmt.


----------

